# Insects in hay?! HELP!



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

I was just moving Hectors hay tub (that is in his crate) and noticed something crawling around, my first thought was a flea, but I could squish it and kill it. Do I need to be worried about these?? Should I get some Ivermectin spot on for him just in case? Help!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Zow said:


> I was just moving Hectors hay tub (that is in his crate) and noticed something crawling around, my first thought was a flea, but I could squish it and kill it. Do I need to be worried about these?? Should I get some Ivermectin spot on for him just in case? Help!!!


They could be hay mites, are you feeding from a bale or bagged hay?

Can you grab a pic of them?


----------



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a big bag of hay, I can't get a picture because they're too small, but they are brown, and 1mm long, and have a big bum like an ant (technical terms)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like mites, I wouldn't feed any more of the bag and would take it back for a replacement.

It might be worth giving everyone mite treatment too just to be safe.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you can freeze the bag in the freezer for a few hours which will kill off any insects and eggs, so you can then feed it without risk of infestation from what ever they are 

i thought hay mites were pale coloured not brown with the bpdy tending to be the same size from shoulders to butt with a tiny head


----------



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

Best picture I could get, I got it from hay for pets. Are you sure it's mites? I've dealt with mites before (not with rabbits) and could just barely see them, they were light bits of dust that were walking


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure what they are (they look too big for hay mites) tbh. But I wouldn't be happy to feed the hay to anything personally


----------



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

That's what I thought :/ I have emailed the suppliers to ask if they would replace the bag (I asked for a smaller bag as it seemed fairer, and the size would be more suited to Hector's needs)

For now I have popped some in the freezer for 20 minutes (they were all dead) to give to him tonight, I'll just have to keep doing that until I get a new bag :S


----------

